# Silvia Pro + Mignon XL



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

I've just "upgraded" from my excellent Robot + M47 manual setup to this and I have to say that I'm really happy with the results I am getting. My manual setup is staying, but I wanted something automatic for a quick coffee before work.

The Silvia is a no nonsense tank of a machine. It may not be as pretty as some of the other machines out there (though I personally like the utilitarian look), but it sure rewards you with consistent results in the cup. It also produces multiple back to back milk based drinks with no issues and on first impressions, the Mignon XL is a perfect fit for my needs. A relatively big flat burr grinder in a small form factor with low operating noise and low grind retention.


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@GSaleh welcome to the very small Silvia Pro club - I think there is four of us now on the forum with a Silvia Pro.

We've had ours about three months now and has been great, as you sat very consistent and lots of very good steam for milky drinks. Just watch the lack of last shot protection with the water level sensor.


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

@AdG thanks. Just seen from your profile that you're a fellow steel city resident.

Yes, I think I'm good with this setup for a good while. The only negative I can say is that the vib pump for the steam boiler can get pretty aggressive haha. Scared me the first time it came on. If it came with rotary pumps I'd say it would be my perfect setup, but then it would probably be priced much higher.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

AdG said:


> @GSaleh welcome to the very small Silvia Pro club - I think there is four of us now on the forum with a Silvia Pro.
> We've had ours about three months now and has been great, as you sat very consistent and lots of very good steam for milky drinks. Just watch the lack of last shot protection with the water level sensor.


I am here too


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@profesor_historia yep the others I know of are yourself and @pavo and amusing that two of them are in the same city.

@GSaleh - yes the steam pump is a monster, it happily moves things across the top of my machine and moves the steam wand! Not sure why it needed to be so big, all it has to do is fill the boiler.

Lack of last shot protection is my only other niggle, caught me out a couple of times.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

AdG said:


> @profesor_historia yep the others I know of are yourself and @pavo and amusing that two of them are in the same city.
> @GSaleh - yes the steam pump is a monster, it happily moves things across the top of my machine and moves the steam wand! Not sure why it needed to be so big, all it has to do is fill the boiler.
> Lack of last shot protection is my only other niggle, caught me out a couple of times.


I made a habit of adding water to the reservoir after each session of coffee so never happened to me.


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

My little coffee setup


----------

